# Selbstkontrolle rügt Dialer-Angebot für Kinder



## sascha (29 Mai 2004)

*Selbstkontrolle rügt Dialer-Angebot für Kinder
*

Dialer-Seiten, die sich speziell an Kinder und Jugendliche richten, sind in jüngster Zeit mehrfach in die Schlagzeilen geraten. Jetzt hat sich auch der Verein Freiwillige Selbstkontrolle Multimedia-Diensteanbieter (FSM) mit einem solchen Angebot beschäftigt – und diesem eine klare Absage erteilt. Die Beschwerdestelle sprach dem betroffenen FSM-Mitglied eine Rüge aus. 

Der FSM ist ein eingetragener Verein, der vor sieben Jahren von Medienverbänden und Unternehmen der Online-Wirtschaft gegründet wurde. Die Selbstkontrollorganisation bietet jedermann die Möglichkeit, sich über strafbare oder jugendgefährdende Inhalte im Netz zu beschweren. Hält der Beschwerdeausschuss die Kritik für begründet, kann er – je nach Schwere des Verstoßes – eine Missbilligung mit Abhilfeaufforderung oder eine Rüge aussprechen. Eine solche Rüge muss das betroffene FSM-Mitglied dann einen Monat lang in seinem Angebot veröffentlichen.

So wie jetzt ein Dialer-Anbieter, der sich ganz speziell im Internet an Kinder gerichtet hatte. Der Beschwerdeausschuss der FSM stellte fest, dass der Anbieter fortlaufend und mehrfach gegen Vorschriften des Jugendmedienschutz-Staatsvertrages (JMStV) verstoßen hatte. Die Texte auf seinen Webseiten richteten sich in Aufbau und Form der Ansprache eindeutig an Kinder. So werde der Besucher beispielsweise mit „Du“ angesprochen. „Zugleich sind diese Angebote so gestaltet, dass insbesondere Kinder unter zwölf Jahren nicht wahrnehmen können, dass es sich um einen kostenpflichtigen Dienst handelt“, erklärte die FSM. Und weiter: „Für diese Zielgruppe sprechen auch die Domainnamen, die für Kinder affine Begriffe enthalten und damit naturgemäß bevorzugt Kinder zu den Besuchern der Angebote zählen werden.“ Unter beiden Adressen würden Kinder immer direkt angesprochen und aufgefordert, das Angebot zu nutzen. Der „unscheinbar gehaltene“ Hinweis darauf, dass das Angebot für Personen unter 18 Jahren nicht geeignet sei, könne leicht übersehen werden.

„Es widerspricht diametral den Interessen von Kindern und Jugendlichen, von dieser Seite aus direkt auf ein Dialer-Fenster geleitet zu werden, bei dem man unter der Überschrift „Schnell, Einfach und Sicher! Und durch Eingabe von „ok“ eine Verbindung aufbaut, die unabhängig von der Dauer sofort 29,95 Euro an Kosten verursacht“, heißt es wörtlich in der Entscheidung der FSM-Beschwerdestelle. Somit verstoße das Angebot gegen § 6 Abs. 2 und Abs. 4 des JMStV. Darin heißt es, dass Werbung keine direkten Kaufappelle an Kinder und Jugendliche enthalten dürfe, die deren Unerfahrenheit und Leichtgläubigkeit ausnutzen. Unter Drohung einer Vereinsstrafe forderte die Beschwerdestelle den Dialer-Anbieter dazu auf, seine Seiten entsprechend zu verändern. Unter anderem in der Form, dass seine Dialer-Seite nicht mehr mit gängigen Kinder-Angeboten im Internet verwechselt werden kann. Außerdem müsse der Hinweis auf die entstehenden Kosten „und die daraus resultierende Nichteignung für Personen unter 18 Jahren“ so angebracht werden, dass er nicht mehr übersehen werden kann.

cu,

Sascha


----------



## dvill (29 Mai 2004)

Das passt ja gut.

Bei den Verantwortlichen hinter solchen Seiten, die Malvorlagen anbieten, finden sich bekannte Namen.

Besser kann das zeitlich nicht abgestimmt sein.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## News (29 Mai 2004)

Offenbar als Folge der FSM-Rüge wurde auf der Malseite jetzt von "Du" auf "Sie" umgestellt und das Ganze als eine Art Heimwerker-Service deklariert.

Ähnlich absurd: die Änderungen auf einer anderen Seite. 


> **-**-**.de - Die Spielkartenmeister!
> Auf unserer Seite erhalten Sie einen kompletten Überblick über die Serie **-**-**.
> Möchten Sie mehr Infos über die Charaktere oder die Monster? Kein Problem, bei uns erhalten Sie alle erdenklichen Informationen.
> Aktuelle Episoden, Sendezeiten, Downloads, Items und vieles mehr!


----------



## dvill (29 Mai 2004)

Der Wortlaut der Entscheidung ist im Netz verfügbar. Dort ist davon die Rede, der Gerügte hätte die Rüge auf den gerügten Seiten öffentlich bekannt zu geben.

Noch findet sich dort nichts. Wir bleiben gespannt.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Raimund (29 Mai 2004)

*Mehrwertler maßregeln Mitglied.*


@Tobias Huch,

mit Verlaub: Cui bono?

Wem soll es nützen, wenn eine weitere unbedeutende Mehrwertlertruppe ein Mitglied, das gegen selbst erstellte Codices verstoßen hat, diskret entsorgt.

L'art pour l'art, vulgo geistige Onanie!

Zu den Connections:

http://www.fsm.de/?s=Mitgliederverzeichnis

http://www.weltbild.com/150-gesellschafter.html

Gruß
Raimund


----------



## Anonymous (4 Juni 2004)

Tobias Huch schrieb:
			
		

> @dvill
> 
> Falls die Rüge nicht veröffentlicht wird, wird er als indirektes Mitglied aus der FSM geworfen. So hat man es jedenfalls bisher geregelt.


... und dann gibt es keine Rügen vom FSM mehr   
(oder wie ist das zu verstehen?)

*[Edit: Siehe NUB - HDUS]*


----------



## jupp11 (4 Juni 2004)

Du meine Güte, hat der Zeit, als sogenannter "Topanwalt" hier im Forum überflüssige 
Postings vom Stapel zu lassen 

j.


----------



## Counselor (4 Juni 2004)

Günter Frhr.v.Gravenreuth schrieb:
			
		

> ... und dann gibt es keine Rügen vom FSM mehr   (oder wie ist das zu verstehen?)


Könnte das nicht zu einer Abmahnung führen (OLG Hamburg, MMR 2003, 467). Wie steht es mit dem Kodex und § 24 GWB?


----------



## Raimund (4 Juni 2004)

*Der Abmahner und sein Sozius.*

 
@jupp11,

nimm es mit Humor:

http://www.bluephod.net/virtual/news/newsDetail/7194/Juristen_erklaeren_das_Internet.html

Gruß
Raimund


----------



## dotshead (4 Juni 2004)

Ich liebe diesen Spruch:


----------



## drboe (5 Juni 2004)

jupp11 schrieb:
			
		

> Du meine Güte, hat der Zeit, als sogenannter "Topanwalt" hier im Forum überflüssige
> Postings vom Stapel zu lassen


Die Bezeichnung "Topanwalt" lese ich zum ersten Mal. Er ist bekannt bzw. berüchtigt. Anwalt ist er auch, aber "top"? Nicht wirklich. Zudem kann auch ein Anwalt seine Zeit letztlich verbringen, wie er will.

M. Boettcher


----------



## drboe (5 Juni 2004)

dotshead schrieb:
			
		

> Ich liebe diesen Spruch:


Weil er sich - bezogen auf den Träger der "Pappe" - so schnell als hohle Phrase erweist? 

M. Boettcher


----------



## dotshead (5 Juni 2004)

drboe schrieb:
			
		

> dotshead schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wieso? Der Träger der "Pappe" behauptet doch nicht hinter dieser Aussage zu stehen. Es steht deutlich da: Sagte Voltaire


----------

